# the one tool



## ekapec (Jun 16, 2014)

What is the one tool you could not Do without? Just bought the milwaukee oscillating tool and its pretty darn handy, but im looking for another new tool to add to the box.

Also heard there is a tool for inserting delta seats? Anyone know of such a tool? GettIng tired of deforming the cheapy lasco ones.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ekapec said:


> What is the one tool you could not Do without? Just bought the milwaukee oscillating tool and its pretty darn handy, but im looking for another new tool to add to the box.
> 
> Also heard there is a tool for inserting delta seats? Anyone know of such a tool? GettIng tired of deforming the cheapy lasco ones.


How to fix Delta?? Replace it with MOENTROL!


----------



## ekapec (Jun 16, 2014)

Nah...most folks here have delta already. Just wondering about the rumors of said tool.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ya, it's called a screwdriver. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's one...

Delta Plumbers Hook

There is another one that looks somewhat like a syringe the parts snap onto and once in place you squeeze it to release the seat and spring... I have that tool..

Or, you can just use the screwdriver and the finger to hold them in place which I also do many times....


----------



## ekapec (Jun 16, 2014)

Real helpful...im looking for a specific tool. Obviously the screwdriver/finger tool work...a site for professionals eh?

Thank you redwood, yes the syringe style is what im looking for. Any idea where to get one?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ekapec said:


> Real helpful...im looking for a specific tool. Obviously the screwdriver/finger tool work...a site for professionals eh?
> 
> Thank you redwood, yes the syringe style is what im looking for. Any idea where to get one?


I think mine came with an old Creed Washer & Seat Kit...

Plumbmaster carries those now...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wolverine Brass sell it. I use 2 allen wrenches. One hold it place, the other pushes the seat in.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I think mine came with an old Creed Washer & Seat Kit...
> 
> Plumbmaster carries those now...


What he said. ^^^

I sure do miss the Creed days and that awesome catalog. Just not as good since morphing into PlumbMaster.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HA! I just noticed one of my incense boxes laying on the work bench. 
😎


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> What he said. ^^^
> 
> I sure do miss the Creed days and that awesome catalog. Just not as good since morphing into PlumbMaster.


Yep Yep Yep...
That's the tool...
I agree Creed was top shelf...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

My condolences if your best tool isn't the grey matter between your ears.


----------



## ekapec (Jun 16, 2014)

Muchos buckets! Ill talk to our wolverine rep and see if he can find one...plumbus, it has nothin to do with ones ability to think, but more with efficiency. Especially when im changing 20 at one job. Still having 4 more more calls to complete...work smart not hard.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ekapec said:


> Muchos buckets! Ill talk to our wolverine rep and see if he can find one...plumbus, it has nothin to do with ones ability to think, but more with efficiency. Especially when im changing 20 at one job. Still having 4 more more calls to complete...work smart not hard.


How does one work smart? By using one's head (ie. thinking).


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I was using my head when I bought that tool.

Used my head again when I bought one for each of my guys.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

For the question about Delta seat and spring remodel, get a dentist tweezer. They expand when you squeeze them, and release when you let go, squeeze them and it holds the seats and springs together while you insert them


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I was using my head when I bought that tool.
> 
> Used my head again when I bought one for each of my guys.


For myself and I assume for most other plumbers the main reason to go to a trade show is to be exposed to new tools. Interaction with kindred spirits is a close second.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> For myself and I assume for most other plumbers the main reason to go to a trade show is to be exposed to new tools. Interaction with kindred spirits is a close second.



Ditto!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Milwaukee cordless tubing cutter. I can't think of a world without it! Now if they could only make it clean the pipe like a pipe cat it would ride in the front seat.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Milwaukee cordless tubing cutter. I can't think of a world without it! Now if they could only make it clean the pipe like a pipe cat it would ride in the front seat.


Had one back in 2009.. one job.. from 1/2 to 1" copper repipe job.. wasn't happy with it..took it back.. have they made improvment since??


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Milwaukee cordless tubing cutter. I can't think of a world without it! Now if they could only make it clean the pipe like a pipe cat it would ride in the front seat.



I bought one a few months ago and use it everyday. I thought the same thing, if it could ream and clean the pipe I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Still getting used to this thing but I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Had one back in 2009.. one job.. from 1/2 to 1" copper repipe job.. wasn't happy with it..took it back.. have they made improvment since??


I think it's been great since the beginning of its inception. Redid 2-300 homes with it. Wore out a few cutters was nice


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Still getting used to this thing but I think I'm going to like it.


That's what I have!!... can kill u if ya a lightweight... counterbalance is the key... last time used.. climbing stairs with 450 lbs radiator.. will be using it again this week for another radiator job..


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Still getting used to this thing but I think I'm going to like it.


Is that for stairs or will it also lift a heater up onto a stand?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It can only climb 10" or 11". They do sell small ladders that can be used for that type of application. 

They also sell another attachment that would work for that but we don't have many heaters in garages here so I didn't need it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> It can only climb 10" or 11". They do sell small ladders that can be used for that type of application.
> 
> They also sell another attachment that would work for that but we don't have many heaters in garages here so I didn't need it.


Also I have a 8x8 wood block to get radiator or boiler on to trailer..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Also I have a 8x8 wood block to get radiator or boiler on to trailer..


Do you do those installs by yourself?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Do you do those installs by yourself?


If on few steps job, yes ... on that 450 lbs radatior...nooo, the carpentner helped me as he needed to be there to build a base at the bottom of the steps inside the church vestuible for radiator to sits on as well build a cover for it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hard for me to pick just one... but the top three are hammer, grinder and prybar... just enough to be dangerous. 

I'd like to get my hands one of those Delta syringe looking tools! Did a quick search on Ebay and Google without luck so far. Next time I'm at the supply house I'll ask if they can get me one.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Hard for me to pick just one... but the top three are hammer, grinder and prybar... just enough to be dangerous.
> 
> I'd like to get my hands one of those Delta syringe looking tools! Did a quick search on Ebay and Google without luck so far. Next time I'm at the supply house I'll ask if they can get me one.


I spent a little time looking for one online and didn't have any luck either. If you find a supplier please post and let us know!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Green Country said:


> I spent a little time looking for one online and didn't have any luck either. If you find a supplier please post and let us know!


Will do. Those darn things go in right the first time of the tenth time! I use a dental pick to remove them, but haven't come up with an easy way it install them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Will do. Those darn things go in right the first time of the tenth time! I use a dental pick to remove them, but haven't come up with an easy way it install them.


Wtf?? Use a pencil to install the spring and seat! Damn rookies we have here..


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Allen key set and a finger does it for me


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Wtf?? Use a pencil to install the spring and seat! Damn rookies we have here..


I use a screwdriver now, but the tool looks better. Plus it's a tool I don't have...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Wtf?? Use a pencil to install the spring and seat! Damn rookies we have here..


I put a light coat of plumbing grease on the springs to keep them in place, somewhat, and the rubber. Haven't tried a pencil.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Always used a Phillips head screwdriver . Worked for me


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just use whatever will work that I see first. Allen key, small screw driver, pencil, finger. That's an unnecessary tool to carry.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Will said:


> For the question about Delta seat and spring remodel, get a dentist tweezer. They expand when you squeeze them, and release when you let go, squeeze them and it holds the seats and springs together while you insert them


 I've always just used a 6 in 1 screwdriver but the make a gray and red plastic injector

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Nothing beats a good set of channel locks

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tattoo6.0 (Nov 8, 2013)

6.5 inch channelocks. I have a pair in my cargo pocket at all times.


----------



## ekapec (Jun 16, 2014)

Gotta love unessesary negativity....Anyway, looked in our catalogs and wolverine does sell them around 18 bucks for i believe two of them. But the fellow in the office found them on 9yardsupply.com maybe for cheaper. Either way were ordering some despite what others say. 

As i mentioned earlier when your doing a lot at one job, its really nice to be efficient. Also the lasco ones are more flimsey and deform fairly easy. Neddless to say i also just love to add to my tool collection. Any excuse is a good excuse.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

A few years ago I went straight up farmer with a pair of 8" john Deere pliers on my belt. By far the handiest dang things. The best part is they are warrantied for life. I wear them out and they hand me new ones.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Earbuds, I don't ever let the customer see but when you have like 60' of clay with lots of roots and the snaking doesn't seem to end....

The trick is to wear two layers with the wire between them, you just put the earbuds in the inner layer against your chest and they disappear. It also helps to have long hair. I think it would be cool to get a pair that look like earplugs on a string. 

Pink floyd's welcome to the machine makes snaking go sooo much faster. Now if only my mp3 player could pick up npr better....


----------

